# Clever Herbie



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6B-65i8Ieo&feature=youtu.be he's only 5 months!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Good boy Herbie!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see it, please someone tell me what this clever boy can do?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sit, high five, turn to the right, turn to the left, lay down, roll over.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha gorgeous clever fluff ball! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Clever boy


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Excellent! Lovely video.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi its herbie here I've hijacked my mums tablet/computer thank you for all of your nice comments she showed her grandparents or my great grandparents and they told my grandma (the person filming the video) tnat they thought it was great me doing all those tricks from such a young age  

I'm the cleverest dog in the world 

Bye from herbie


----------

